# Cruciare



## Alwaysconfused

I'm just starting out in this Latin class and one of the words is 'cruciare'.
(The reason i'm asking is because my conjugations of the verb not only look bad, but sound bad. -It just cannot be right.)

Crucio       Cruciamus
Crucias      Cruciatis
Cruciat      Cruciant

?

Thanks in advance!
-G.


----------



## Outsider

They seem right to me. You can check using an online conjugator. There are several you can use for free on the Net.

P.S. Latin verbs are traditionally designated by the 1st. person singular of the present indicative, not the infinitive. In this case, "crucio".


----------



## Alwaysconfused

Hmmm. Well that good! lol
I mean, cruciare reminds me of a verb that shouldn't even be -are. I know that sounds weird but it looks like -ire.
eh, I dunno.
Thanks for the online conjugation idea!


----------



## Whodunit

Alwaysconfused said:


> Hmmm. Well that good! lol
> I mean, cruciare reminds me of a verb that shouldn't even be -are. I know that sounds weird but it looks like -ire.
> eh, I dunno.
> Thanks for the online conjugation idea!


 
No, your attempt was correct. It's a verb of the "a" declension (1st), so it's just conjugated like amare:

amo - crucio
amas - crucias
amat - cruciat
amamus - cruciamus
amatis - cruciatis
amant - cruciant

By the way, what about the other tenses, while we are at it?


----------



## Alwaysconfused

Okay, that's great! 
Thanks SO much!
I'm not sure why that looks so strange to me. Hmmm...
That's awesome though! Thanks again!


----------



## Nunty

Always, there is fairly useful freeware conjugator that I use to look for anomalies quickly when I'm translating. You can put in a whole phrase and get results for each word in the phrase. If you send me a PM with an email, address, I'll be glad to send it to you.

Sr Claire Edith


----------

